# Maglite XL100 LED Flashlight Review



## Robin24k (Feb 23, 2010)

LED-Resource has posted our review of the Maglite XL100 LED Flashlight! Click here to read our review.



​
*Key Specifications*

Brightness: 83 lumens high, 7 lumens low
Runtime: 5h 15m high, 201h low
Battery: 3 x AAA
Length: 4.8″
Diameter: 1″
Weight with Batteries: 3.68 oz.
Warranty: Limited Lifetime
MSRP: $39.99
*Related Links*

Runtime Graphs (from member Tohuwabohu)

Current Measurements

Runtime Test (Alkaline vs. NiMH)​


----------



## carrot (Feb 23, 2010)

Excellent review, good sir. I have never been a fan of Maglite and yet I am salivating over the thought of owning one of these.


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great review. This has quickly become one of my favorite lights.

JB


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 23, 2010)

Excellent review.

Would the bezel ring of the minimag LED screw in place of the head on this light? If it fits like that, it would make for a nice flood type light.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope, the thread pattern is different. However, you can unscrew the face cap of the XL100 and use it like that. The reflector does not come out.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 23, 2010)

I just ordered one and will probably get a 3 C cell ML100 too when they come out .


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 23, 2010)

Great review. Does anyone know if you can use L91 Energizer Lithium Cells in this light? I'm wondering because it looks to be a great light for a glovebox.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 23, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Great review. Does anyone know if you can use L91 Energizer Lithium Cells in this light? I'm wondering because it looks to be a great light for a glovebox.


no it wont fit.
however L92 will, and yes you can use them, i use them in my xl100.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 23, 2010)

A little side note that I forgot to mention. The LED module appears to be heatsinked. There is a solid metal ring around the entire LED module, which can be seen in the picture in the Performance section. The light does not appear to heat up much during use, but the longest that I have continuously ran the light was about 20 minutes.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 23, 2010)

if anyone wants to protect lens, it is easy done, you need to stick on protective film, either clear (like i pod protective cover...ect) or anti glare film, used on old palm pilots.
i like anti glare film, it also works as diffuser, and smoothens ringy beam.
i just did that to mine xl100, and i like results, beam is smoother, and lens is somewhat protected.
oh, the nickel (5 cents us), is a perfect size to use as a guide to cut out film.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 23, 2010)

Interesting idea! :thumbsup:

I'm still not quite sure what material the window is though. I anticipated it to be plastic, but it seems like it could be glass (in which case, protection is usually not needed). I wiped it with a rough cloth (T-shirt) and it did not scratch. It doesn't quite sound like either material when I tap it though, so I emailed Maglite and am waiting for a response. I'm leaning more towards some sort of glass though.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 23, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> no it wont fit.
> however L92 will, and yes you can use them, i use them in my xl100.



Oops, that is what I ment. 
I was just making sure that it is safe to use Energizer Lithium cells in this light, as that is what I plan on doing (as long as it's safe).


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 23, 2010)

I just noticed...how silly of me to forget to post the beamshots! 

Beamshots added. :thumbsup:


----------



## rizky_p (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow very unique UI. Very nice.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice review of this interesting new Mag! Well laid out, well illustrated, and very informative. Thank you  !

Moving it to the Reviews section.


----------



## mwaldron (Feb 24, 2010)

This is probably covered elsewhere, but it should be in this thread as well.

Do we know which emitter is used in the XL100?


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 24, 2010)

Luxeon Rebel 091. Same as in the 3D LED Mag.


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 25, 2010)

good review.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 26, 2010)

A bit of info for you guys...

I was on the phone with Maglite for a while today because I noticed a slight smudge on the inside of the plastic window and I wanted to see if I could take it apart and wipe it off. As I mentioned in the review, the head assembly can't be disassembled. I asked them about it, and they told me that the head assembly of the XL100 is similar to the Solitaire's (which I don't own, so I didn't make that connection), and it requires a tool to remove the reflector.

The repair kit isn't available yet, so for those that have an XL100...be careful with the plastic window!! They offered to fix it for me, but I declined the offer because the problem is small and I need the light to be in my pocket for EDC.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good Job, Great review for the new Mag! :twothumbs


----------



## will (Feb 28, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> ...the head assembly of the XL100 is similar to the Solitaire's (which I don't own, so I didn't make that connection), and it requires a tool to remove the reflector.



The reflector in the Solitaire has 'barbs' (like a fishhook) on the outside diameter. Once the reflector is pushed in, the barbs set up behind a ridge in the head. I needed a reflector removed in order to strip down the light for nickle plate. The only way I found to remove the reflector was to damage it. I got a replacement from another head that I cut in half to remove the reflector. Solitaires sell for under $5, so this was not a big money deal.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 28, 2010)

Sadly, Maglite alluded to that for the XL100 as well. They have a repair kit for the Solitaire that includes the tool and a replacement lens and reflector because the chance of damaging the reflector during removal was pretty high, and such a kit for the XL100 is currently still in development with no ETA.

Future XL100 purchases are currently on hold for me because of the non-removeable plastic window (my XL100 already has some fine scratches on the plastic), but I may get one as a gift for my father. I guess they needed to fix the reflector to make the light focusable, but I'm sure the majority of users will keep it on the tightest focus because anything else will cause rings and holes, so maybe a non-fixed reflector like the 2AA's would have been a better idea...


----------



## will (Feb 28, 2010)

The Solitaire has a one piece head. The mini-mags and the C and D lights have a head and bezel to hold in the lens. I would guess the cost to machine the additional parts vs. a one piece head is higher, even factoring in the cost of replacements. 

Still - it looks like an interesting light.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, probably. The one-piece head would take the pressure off of the LED module, but this is definately disconcerting for flashoholics wanting to put a glass window in. :laughing:


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice review! I like the way the switch is set up, it seems to be very innovative and practical to use.The size looks great for general use but I really dislike the three AAA format.Does anyone know how soon this light will hit retail outlets? What are the online sources? I just checked a couple Mag retailers and they did not have it listed.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 28, 2010)

Amazon has it for $39.99 with free shipping. Really good deal in my opinion.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001RQH1EO/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 2, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Amazon has it for $39.99 with free shipping. Really good deal in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001RQH1EO/?tag=cpf0b6-20



Good price that! I'm getting mine via the USA shipped for $50 I may end up with the lowest priced mag XL100 in the UK :thinking:


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

Action Lights is taking pre-orders for the XL100 for $36.44 in four different colors:

http://www.action-lights.com/product-121162/Maglite-Xl100-Led-Flashlight.html


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 2, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Action Lights is taking pre-orders for the XL100 for $36.44 in four different colors:
> 
> http://www.action-lights.com/product-121162/Maglite-Xl100-Led-Flashlight.html



pre order tho


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 2, 2010)

Not to mention how much shipping would be...page isn't loading for me though.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 2, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Not to mention how much shipping would be...page isn't loading for me though.



try this one


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 2, 2010)

Nope, the whole site's not loading, can't ping it either...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 2, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Nope, the whole site's not loading, can't ping it either...




A fault with your ISP perhaps? :thinking:


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, reset a couple things and it's working now. Add $7.95 S/H, and Amazon is still cheaper unless you want colors.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks 

Anyway back on topic,I have one on the way and TBH I'm really looking forward to it.Mags were my first flashlights back in the 80's in fact I have a solitaire that still functions 30 years on(need I say,not brightly tho) so I have high hopes for this,Maglite IMHO have at least done a little home work with this I believe.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome review......very nice looking light indeed. But why the 3AAA format though.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 2, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> But why the 3AAA format though.


Why not?


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 2, 2010)

Just a thought since i prefer AA lights. Considering how big around the body is it would be nice if they came out with one that uses 18650 cells, but now that i think about it we would be the only group of people that would buy one. Not for the average consumer i guess.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree, I wonder if 1AA would be possible...the tailcap would need to be shrunk down though.

Personally, I'm OK with AAA's, though I prefer AA. I have have a stash of Duracell Ultra AAA's, and have finally found a use for these two straggler AAA Duraloops from the Costco 10-pack (after purchasing a 4-pack of AAA's though). :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice review Robin. Thanks. After scanning both review threads I didn't find, or just missed, comments on the lowest level (not the nightlight setting). What would you estimate the output to be, or how does it compare to some other lights?

Geoff


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks! 

Maglite says it's 8% power, and max output is 83 lumens, so it would be around 6 lumens. I think that's about right, it's still a bit painful to look straight at the LED on lowest brightness.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 2, 2010)

This would def make a good night light for the living room.......i use a nitecore with a bottlecap diffuser on the kitchen table almost on its lowest setting, and in the living room i use an ITP SA1 with bottlecap as a diffuser also on its lowest setting. This beats locating the light switch since its turned on via lamp. Do you by any chance know the runtime on its lowest setting.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 2, 2010)

It says 201 hours on the flyer and packaging. Although for a night-light, I would use a 1W LED wall plug-in...it's much cheaper too. 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/317QTJ062WL._SL500_AA280_.jpg


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 2, 2010)

Not when the power goes out like its been doing lol......I had to go potty one night and i somehow knocked my light over that i keep next too me in bed.....well the power was out that night and the wife and i didnt know it. I charge a lot of batts when i come home from work because the kids also have those little lights that you get from wallyworld thats a lantern and flashlight all in one and they use 4AAA's.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, haha...yeah, it would work well for that. If you leave it in nite lite mode, battery life will probably be a bit less than 200 hours, but it'll go to 100% if you move it so you won't have to change modes. The light does tail-stand, but if you need it to be really stable, a 2AA anti-roll ring on the back end will do the job.

I do wish the power would go out more often here though...it'll give me "the flashaholic's dream" in addition to ending noisy monkey business and gatherings next door. :laughing:


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 2, 2010)

It sucks having the power go out especially in the winter here......last couple of times the power was out for 3-4 hours and damn it was cold in here. We were the only one in the neighborhood that looked like we had power because all my lights were turned on.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh...the coldest it ever gets is maybe 40F. Don't usually turn the heater on, a jacket will work.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes i know....i grew up in Lemoore which was close to Fresno and San Diego, but over here you need more then just a jacket...lol. If im able to find that light in the store then im going to pick it up.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 2, 2010)

I think Amazon's your best bet at $40 shipped. MSRP is $39.99, and if they don't inflate the price, you'll still need to pay tax in a store (if they even have it, which I doubt).


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes your right.....funny thing is i went to Mags site and the light was'nt even on there.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 3, 2010)

There's now a very small link to it on the home page (after intro). Their website isn't all that great, quite inconsistent with formatting too.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool.....just became a fan of them on facebook and it seems that theres a little buzz on this light.


----------



## McAllan (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice! Just when I though I was just about finished buying any more Maglites they bring this cutie out...

Saw a demo of the UI on youtube. Quite something else from all those other lights. Great to see such innovation instead of the usual soft buttons and reverse clickies :twothumbs

If I may wish for a few things it's hard anodizing, crystal of glass instead of plastic (that's probably an easy DIY job) and metal reflector. 
Would be nice if they brought out a single AA version with the mentioned improvements 

And I'm a bit curious about the driver. With 3 AAA and the given features one could easily get the impression of a PWM direct drive (perhaps with a max current limiter) circuit :green: Guess we'll have to wait and see until someone analyze and/or disassembles this light to know how it's constructed. Ideally a 3 AAA would need a buck/boost while a 1 AA would be a little simpler as only boost is needed.


----------



## gswitter (Mar 3, 2010)

McAllan said:


> If I may wish for a few things... metal reflector.


How would this be an improvement?


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 3, 2010)

McAllan said:


> If I may wish for a few things it's hard anodizing, crystal of glass instead of plastic (that's probably an easy DIY job) and metal reflector.


I don't think a metal reflector will help much, but as for glass, I investivated that. It turns out that you'll need a tool to remove the reflector, and the tool is still being developed. They said that the XL100 is similar to the Solitaire, so if you have one, you'll know what you're up against.



McAllan said:


> And I'm a bit curious about the driver. With 3 AAA and the given features one could easily get the impression of a PWM direct drive (perhaps with a max current limiter) circuit :green: Guess we'll have to wait and see until someone analyze and/or disassembles this light to know how it's constructed. Ideally a 3 AAA would need a buck/boost while a 1 AA would be a little simpler as only boost is needed.


It is definately not direct drive, it's buck-boost regulated. I was able to run the light off of two partially drained AAA's, although very dimly. Same LED module as in the 3D LED Maglite I believe, or at least very similar to it.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 3, 2010)

Talking of Polycarbonate lenses would replacing it with glass actually increase the light out? my guess is not by much.

And apart from UCL being more desirable Polycarbonate lens are not likely to shatter on impact yes it can scratch easily but under normal use I don't see that will be a problem for me.

And it has to be said Maglite aren't the only manufacturers using plastic lens,to name two Novatac and sunlite use plastic lens,I also think people are attaching "oh don't go there it has plastic parts" labels unnecessarily IMHO.


I for one am prepared to give plastic a chance :twothumbs


----------



## divine (Mar 3, 2010)

Many 3xAAA lights can use a single 18500 lithium cell. I figure it's a long shot, but do you have any to try?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 3, 2010)

To be perfectly honest I can't think why anyone interested in flashlights would oversee the XL100,it's history in the making here :thinking:


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 3, 2010)

divine said:


> Many 3xAAA lights can use a single 18500 lithium cell. I figure it's a long shot, but do you have any to try?


It's not going to work due to the need for the tailcap to have both + and - to power the circuitry, unless you do extensive modification to the carrier. Check out the pics of the battery carrier and the description of how it works.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 3, 2010)

Never say never,it's not impossible just! rare thats all 

For instance look at this and yes it's not the battery in question but it just shows anything is poss.


----------



## McAllan (Mar 3, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I don't think a metal reflector will help much, but as for glass, I investivated that. It turns out that you'll need a tool to remove the reflector, and the tool is still being developed. They said that the XL100 is similar to the Solitaire, so if you have one, you'll know what you're up against.



You're right. Will not improve light output much. But the over all quality feel would improve :wave:
I can see why some people want plastic but I prefer glass as it's harder to scratch and if it gets dirty you can just wipe it off with whatever you've got and it won't get matte. Of course I'm not using my lights in any kind of demanding military, law enforcement, extreme survival trips etc. either.

I've got a solitaire. It's very small however. But bet you could extract the reflector undamaged with a rubberized plier or similar if only it was a bit bigger. With a bit of technical ingenuity you can actually take many things apart which are generally regarded as non repairable.



Robin24k said:


> It is definately not direct drive, it's buck-boost regulated. I was able to run the light off of two partially drained AAA's, although very dimly. Same LED module as in the 3D LED Maglite I believe, or at least very similar to it.



Thanks for clarifying! It's just when I see lights with 3 AAA I get very suspicious. Wonder why :thinking:
But then the nest question opens up. Wonder why it's not using 1 AA but perhaps 3 AAA are a little better at handling the load - at least when talking alkaline which I presume they've got in mind since it's clearly also marketed at Joe Average.
But then why not 4 AAA for improved output or run time? Most batterypack are sold in multiple of 4's and so are rechargeables. If using ordinary batteries you ideally should by 3 packs (4 pcs each) at a time. 3 is just such an odd number.



TITAN1833 said:


> To be perfectly honest I can't think why anyone interested in flashlights would oversee the XL100,it's history in the making here :thinking:



You got that right. And for that purpose alone I'll get it as soon as it surfaces here in Europe. Even though the price here probably will be as much as a Fenix - Maglite is for some reason relatively expensive outside US - and then Fenix is probably cheap in China...
And one thing I'm eager about is to try the UI. As said that's some quite new and innovative departure from the usual soft buttons, reverse clickies and twisties.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 3, 2010)

McAllan said:


> I've got a solitaire. It's very small however. But bet you could extract the reflector undamaged with a rubberized plier or similar if only it was a bit bigger. With a bit of technical ingenuity you can actually take many things apart which are generally regarded as non repairable.


I'm sure it can be ripped out some way or another, but replacement parts aren't available, so not many will try it yet. 



McAllan said:


> But then why not 4 AAA for improved output or run time? Most batterypack are sold in multiple of 4's and so are rechargeables. If using ordinary batteries you ideally should by 3 packs (4 pcs each) at a time. 3 is just such an odd number.


I suspect that they won't have any LED lights that use four cells because they would need to develop, support, and manufacture another type of LED module circuitry in addition to the 2-cell and 3-cell that they already have.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 3, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I'm sure it can be ripped out some way or another,


Correct it can :thumbsup: and no damage to the optic coating.I mentioned it in another tread :thinking:


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2010)

I wanted to remove the reflector so that I could try and add a UCL-LDF lens. I like diffusing my Mags as they make great indoor beaters, good for loaners and task lights.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 3, 2010)

I tried twisting the reflector as hard as I could, and the reflector didn't budge. Then the plastic made a worrisome creaking sound and it still wasn't moving, plus my fingers hurt, so I stopped.  Prying the tabs with a small screwdriver did nothing. I'm surprised at how tight it is...

EDIT: Upon reading the Solitaire's head disassembly instructions, I have given up until Maglite releases the kit. Too much of a chicken to try it, as Maglite does not have spare parts sales set up yet. The removal for the Solitaire is basically to shove the lens and reflector down with brute force. That will trash both the plastic window and possibly the reflector, and I can't confirm if the 2AA glass will work or whether or not the reflector is long enough to not require additional support to keep it and the window secure (or if it'll throw off the focus). The XL100 is same diameter as the 2AA's head so I think it should work, but the walls are thinner, so I'm not 100% sure.

http://www.maglite.com/pdf/CustServ/SOL_switch_repair_8_0410212004715032.pdf


----------



## Benson (Mar 3, 2010)

McAllan said:


> Thanks for clarifying! It's just when I see lights with 3 AAA I get very suspicious. Wonder why :thinking:
> But then the nest question opens up. Wonder why it's not using 1 AA but perhaps 3 AAA are a little better at handling the load - at least when talking alkaline which I presume they've got in mind since it's clearly also marketed at Joe Average.


Exactly. And 2xAA is getting a little long for a tailswitch light and/or looking too much like a minimag for their new "tactical" claims.


> But then why not 4 AAA for improved output or run time? Most batterypack are sold in multiple of 4's and so are rechargeables. If using ordinary batteries you ideally should by 3 packs (4 pcs each) at a time. 3 is just such an odd number.


I'd like 4xAAA as well, but for an entirely different reason -- 4xAAA in a carrier is typically just about 25 or 26mm diameter -- so instead of 18500, we get a shot at C-sized (25500/26500) Li-ion mods.

As for number of batteries, just get a brick of 24....


----------



## hiluxxulih (Mar 4, 2010)

I just got my Maglite XL100 and its pretty sweet , interesting interface for the settings too :thumbsup:


----------



## damn_hammer (Mar 4, 2010)

Seen this light at my local Home Depot tonight. It was $39.99, only in black.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool theres one right down the street from me......might have to see if they carry them there.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be stopping by my Home Depot on my way home from work this morning! Thanks for the great review!!

EDIT: Stopped by my Home Depot, they don't have it yet.


----------



## brett09 (Mar 5, 2010)

I stocked these at my Home Depot today, we just got them in for the first time. I'm assuming other Home Depots should be getting them in soon as well. I'm just trying to decide if I want to buy one...


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 5, 2010)

Since you work there, getting them at $39.99 minus whatever employee discount you have will definately make them a great deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 6, 2010)

Could someone please post the SKU from Home Depot?


----------



## JML (Mar 7, 2010)

Of three Home Depots near me, one had the light. 

The bar code on the instruction sheet: 38739 66005.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

That looks like the UPC (which in full is 038739660059). The Home Depot SKU is six digits and located on the price tag, not the item itself.


----------



## JML (Mar 7, 2010)

No tag on the clamshell. The SKU might have been on the receipt, but it's gone... Sorry.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

No problem, thanks for trying. 

I think it's only on store shelves though, just dug up my 2AA's receipts from last year () and they only had UPC on them.


----------



## Alex K. (Mar 8, 2010)

Great review! I gotta get me one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 8, 2010)

The Home Depot here in Apex, NC has a bunch there with the other flashlights. I passed for now. 

Geoff


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 8, 2010)

The Lens' is .0032 or .81 MM thick and .897 or 22.8mm in diameter.

The reflector is designed to be installed once. There are 6 locking tabs that flare out into a groove inside the head. The only way to remove the reflector *easily* without damage is with a special tool that would compress all 6 locking tabs at once but with the minimal amount of clearance I doubt you could make such a tool.

Mac


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 8, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> The Lens' is .0032 or .81 MM
> 
> The reflector is designed to be installed once. There are 6 locking tabs that flare out into a groove inside the head. The only way to remove the reflector *easily* without damage is with a special tool that would compress all 6 locking tabs at once but with the minimal amount of clearance I doubt you could make such a tool.
> 
> Mac



True you would need the correct sleeve dia so that it compresses all tabs at once,from what I read there's one in the pipeline :shrug:

And the lens same as thickness thereabouts as the solitiare .79 mm I think a UCL of about 1 mm will fit just fine :thinking:


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Robin24k* 

 
_It is definately not direct drive, it's buck-boost regulated. I was able to run the light off of two partially drained AAA's, although very dimly. Same LED module as in the 3D LED Maglite I believe, or at least very similar to it._



I have a direct drive Quadstar Phaser that normally runs on 3 c batteries. It will light up all four LEDs dimly with just 2 batteries.


----------



## jiuong (Mar 9, 2010)

For a maglite, the XL100 sure looks interesting. Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 9, 2010)

A little update...finally got the gut to remove the reflector. It worked! :twothumbs

http://www.smartdeviceresource.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/XL100_27-320x240.jpg



(Click to enlarge)

In the beginning, you will hear creaking sounds, which is normal. Push the reflector towards a side. Once the first tabs pop out, push on the window and push the reflector towards another side. Keep pushing the reflector side-to-side until it comes out.

The window is the exact same size as the 2AA's. Mag's OEM glass part number is 108-617. Removing the reflector with a glass window installed will probably chip or break the glass (as you have to use the window as leverage for the reflector and the glass will rub and catch on the threads, I am speaking from experience ), so make sure the glass and reflector are clean (microfiber for glass, compressed air ONLY for the reflector, avoid touching it) before installing!


----------



## shilent (Mar 9, 2010)

Robin, was everything done by hand? Is there an o-ring sealing the lense? Would replacing the lense affect it's ability to resist water? Are the tabs easy to break?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm very interested in replacing mines.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, no tools needed. I didn't use any because the chance for damage would be higher. There is an O-ring between the window and the front of the head, so it would be fine, but I'm going to conduct the highly scientific artificial rain test tonight just to be sure. I had removed my reflector a total of three times today, so I think it's pretty sturdy. Of course, try to minimize the number of removals unless you really need to, as the creaking sound it makes can be disconcerting.

No problem, glad I can help.  Now, if only I could put a lanyard on the XL100...


----------



## JML (Mar 9, 2010)

True courage!

Any suggestion for the re-installation technique?

I wrote to Mag, via their website, about my concerns regarding dirty lights and the glass & reflector. They're "looking into" the former, and forwarded the latter suggestion up the chain.

There's a lanyard attachment on the Olight diffuser. I think a rubber loop around the body, with an eyelet for a lanyard, may be the only option unless someone fabricates a thin metal ring to go between the body and head assembly (or the tail, if that works).


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 9, 2010)

Reinstallation is easy, just put the window in place and push the reflector all the way down. Nothing special.

I talked to a supervisor at Maglite about the reflector, and they said that a repair kit is being developed for the XL100, but now, I don't think a tool would be required now that I was able to successfully remove it. The Solitaire also uses a reflector that snaps in place, but since it's so small, the only way to remove would be to push from the outside, hence the need to use the kit (which also contains a reflector and window in case either was damaged during removal).

A clip could be possible for the back end of the light, but I'm not holding much hope for either. I would prefer something to hang onto the light with since I have glass now, but it's not something that's going to bug me enough to result in any progress the reflector did (which took three weeks ).


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm, I just noticed something...the beam pattern changed after I removed and replaced the reflector. Maybe I have a non-uniform reflector, but there are many positions to screw the head back on, and depending on the position, I've gotten really nice and really crappy (yellow-ish or rings) hotspots.  Any of you guys notice this?

I've always aligned the Mag logo with the serial number before starting to turn so that the anti-roll ring would be aligned properly with the DIM mode at the top, but after I removed and replaced the reflector, I got a hotspot with a horrible yellow-tinted dot in the middle. :sick2: Looks I need to find a new standard to align on...

EDIT: Found one...XL100 on head matching XL100 on serial number.


----------



## JML (Mar 9, 2010)

Confirmed! I was able to get a nicer pattern than I had before, just from doing the same thing. Different positions resulted in different beam patterns. Given that I had not removed my reflector, it's clearly something related to the threading.

Weird.


----------



## carrot (Mar 9, 2010)

You don't think the reflector is spinning in place?


----------



## spc (Mar 9, 2010)

JML said:


> There's a lanyard attachment on the Olight diffuser. I think a rubber loop around the body, with an eyelet for a lanyard, may be the only option unless someone fabricates a thin metal ring to go between the body and head assembly (or the tail, if that works).



I like the idea of a lanyard ring between the head and the body.. Like the one lighthound sells for novatac/hds :naughty:


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> You don't think the reflector is spinning in place?


No, the reflector is extremely tight. I tried twisting it very hard and it wouldn't budge.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 10, 2010)

spc said:


> I like the idea of a lanyard ring between the head and the body.. Like the one lighthound sells for novatac/hds :naughty:



I have one,I'll let you know if I'm able to use it :thumbsup:


----------



## JML (Mar 10, 2010)

Now I guess I'm going to go ahead and get a glass lens. Might as well get one from Flashlightlens.com. 

But is the lens diameter 22.8? Or 22.61? The latter is what Flashlightlens sells for the AA Minimag, in two thicknesses & glass types.

The XL-100 does throw pretty well. I was pleasantly surprised.

I did find one other thing I don't like, though. The Type-II anodizing is very smooth -- and slippery. I wish, I wish, I wish Mag would join the Type-III bandwagon.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 10, 2010)

JML said:


> . The Type-II anodizing is very smooth -- and slippery. I wish, I wish, I wish Mag would join the Type-III bandwagon.


 
Anodizing adds no texture or grip to aluminum. If you have a polished smooth surface before anodizing you will have a smooth surface after anodizing.

Mac


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 10, 2010)

Yow, that is one long post...please don't quote the whole review and make us work our scrollwheels.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine gets worked out everynight by just checking this forum out....lol. Still havent made it out to Lowes.....so hopefully this weekend.


----------



## spc (Mar 12, 2010)

hey, it fits pretty good on the tail end. Not good in the front, it moves the reflector out of focus. This one is ti .


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 12, 2010)

spc said:


> hey, it fits pretty good on the tail end. Not good in the front, it moves the reflector out of focus. This one is ti .


 
That's a good looking lanyard attachment.

JB


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree, that looks pretty good, but that would not fit in my holster. :sigh: Wish they had made it with a smaller hole...



JML said:


> But is the lens diameter 22.8? Or 22.61? The latter is what Flashlightlens sells for the AA Minimag, in two thicknesses & glass types.


I don't have any digital calipers, but the original plastic window is the same diameter as my 2AA's original. I got my glass windows from zbattery.com (part number 108-617) for $1.20 each. I had to buy 5 2AA ones and 2 MagCharger tempered ones (for my D-cell) to help offset shipping costs (the $5 is about right though, since they use USPS Priority Mail).


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 12, 2010)

JML said:


> Now I guess I'm going to go ahead and get a glass lens. Might as well get one from Flashlightlens.com.
> 
> But is the lens diameter 22.8? Or 22.61? The latter is what Flashlightlens sells for the AA Minimag, in two thicknesses & glass types.
> 
> ...



You missed this one a few posts back from Mac



cmacclel said:


> The Lens' is .0032 or .81 MM thick and .897 or 22.8mm in diameter.
> 
> The reflector is designed to be installed once. There are 6 locking tabs that flare out into a groove inside the head. The only way to remove the reflector *easily* without damage is with a special tool that would compress all 6 locking tabs at once but with the minimal amount of clearance I doubt you could make such a tool.
> 
> Mac


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a little suspicious of that...he implies that the reflector can't be removed, yet he has measurements?


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I agree, that looks pretty good, but that would not fit in my holster. :sigh: Wish they had made it with a smaller hole...


 
If you use the Nite-Ize stretch holster, the lanyard ring will fit fine with the light situated bezel down. You would probably have to choose between the rubber anti-roll that you have installed on yours or the lanyard ring (which would act as an anti-roll anyway)

I use the stretch holster for several of my lights inluding the XL100 and haven't had any slip out...its a nice holster.

JB


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I'm a little suspicious of that...he implies that the reflector can't be removed, yet he has measurements?


 
You really might want to get familiar with members' reputations and abilities before saying anything...

JB


----------



## JML (Mar 12, 2010)

So it seems that the aftermarket MiniMag mineral glass lens is thin enough and large enough to work on the XL100. But I am reluctant to try one of the better glass lenses like the Borofloat or another AR-coated lens because they all seem thicker than the original plastic lens (and the Mag glass lens, as well), given this one posted measurement. Despite searching on the web and in the CPF forums, I cannot find any other measurements of the original XL-100 lens, a MiniMag plastic lens, or the MiniMag AA glass replacement, other than what's posted above in this thread. The lens thickness seems to be a more critical measurement for this light than the MiniMag, because of the way the reflector press-fits into the head. Anyone know the actual thickness of the MiniMag glass lens?

Not that the cost per lens is much money, but I hate to toss out the bucks for something that won't work!

The Flashlightlens.com replacement MiniMag glass lens measurements are 22.61 mm x .95 mm for AR Float Glass, and 22.61 mm x 1.10 mm for Borofloat. They cost more than the simple mineral glass lenses that Mag sells.

I have a Mitutoyo digital caliper, but I'm not willing to take things apart unless I know I can reassemble them without damage, and unless I have replacement parts!


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm using the anti-roll mainly to prevent the head from scratches, but also as a "bumper" so that the glass would be a little more protected if I were to drop the light. Still got to rethink the lanyard... 



elumen8 said:


> You really might want to get familiar with members' reputations and abilities before saying anything...
> 
> JB


No offense to either of you, but I'm wondering how he got the measurements since he implied that the reflector wouldn't be easy to remove.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> No offense to either of you


It is not safe to assume that this phrase will fully exonerate you from what you actually posted, which was really quite disrespectful.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 12, 2010)

DM51 said:


> It is not safe to assume that this phrase will fully exonerate you from what you actually posted, which was really quite disrespectful.


Pardon my ignorance of the poster...thanks for the clarification.  Post edited.


----------



## GAReed (Mar 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> That looks like the UPC (which in full is 038739660059). The Home Depot SKU is six digits and located on the price tag, not the item itself.


That's exactly what is printed on my receipt and the UPC is 0 38739"66005 9 on the enclosed lit, so the SKU might be something on the in store display?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 13, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> No offense to either of you, but I'm wondering how he got the measurements since he implied that the reflector wouldn't be easy to remove.



If you know Mac, I'm sure he did it. He dissects everything, even if he has to destroy it, check his threads about the Mag Rebel. A well respected member who has the resources to do just about anything.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 13, 2010)

Nope, hence my ignorance.  Never paid much attention to the custom lights and their builders.

So is flashlightlens.com incorrect with the 22.61mm measurement for the 2AA? Is the 2AA 22.8mm?


----------



## Benson (Mar 13, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> So is flashlightlens.com incorrect with the 22.61mm measurement for the 2AA? Is the 2AA 22.8mm?


You realize what an absolutely enormous difference 0.17mm makes? I'll bet the smaller lens just falls right through the front of the bezel, as the lip is surely no wider than the thickness of a sheet of paper...


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually, the lip on the XL100 is quite thin, unlike the 2AA's. It's a tight fit already, so if it is 0.19mm too wide, it might not even fit. I think the *0.19mm* would make a difference here.



Robin24k said:


> ​


----------



## JML (Mar 13, 2010)

spc said:


> hey, it fits pretty good on the tail end. Not good in the front, it moves the reflector out of focus. This one is ti .
> http://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc02565j.jpg/


 
There's not much room to unscrew the tailcap before the contacts are lost and the light turns off (and the o-ring is showing). Maybe 1mm or so. That's the thickness of the stainless version of that lanyard ring. Is the Ti ring also 1 mm thick? With the ring on the tail, how far can the tailcap be unscrewed before it shuts down?


----------



## spc (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, I think its about 1mm. Theres a little over a quarter of a turn before it shuts off with the ring on. But when Its tightened, the contact is good. You can smack it around and it wont shut off. The only thing is that the rubber seal doesn't go as far into the tube- it makes it though, you can just feel it get snug before it tightens on the ring.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 16, 2010)

This Novatac ring or clip works perfectly with this light 
SS ring,






Novatac clip :twothumbs


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 16, 2010)

I see your XL100 has arrived.  Both rings look to be a bit too wide, but that clip sure looks pretty nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 16, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I see your XL100 has arrived.  Both rings look to be a bit too wide, but that clip sure looks pretty nice. :thumbsup:



They do look wide it my picture but not overly so,I can feel just a slight step is all anyhow it makes a good anti roll to boot :twothumbs


----------



## JML (Mar 16, 2010)

I sent an inquiry to MagLite about the lens. I thought I'd share their response [sigh] and my question: 
Unlike our other lights (except solitaire) the XL lenses cannot be changed as they are pressed in which means you cannot use glass as it will crack.

Don

---------- ORIGINAL MESSAGE ----------
TO : Mag Instrument, Inc. Web Site (www.magmail.com) RECEIVED: 3/13/2010 10:26:01 AM EST

I want to replace the plastic lens in the new XL100 with a glass lens. I hear the AA MiniMag lens is the same diameter, but the XL100 is clearly more dependent upon lens THICKNESS than the MiniMag. What is the thickest glass size that will fit without problem? 

Aftermarket non-glare, ultra-clear glass lenses come in .95 mm and 1.10 mm thicknesses. The AA plastic lens measures 22.8 mm, I believe, while the aftermarket glass lenses come in 22.61 mm diameters.​


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 16, 2010)

No problem with mine...glass window has been in there for a week now. The reflector does put pressure on the window, but the Mag OEM glass window is the same thickness as the original plastic.

The reflector pushes on the edges of the glass, which rests on an O-ring in the lip of the bezel, so there will be no problem with pressure. Just set the glass in first, then push the reflector into place and it'll be fine.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sadly I have to report this Maglite XL100 is dying I used it last night turned it on it came on max as it should turned it back on and only 0.03 lumen's came out batteries have only been used for minutes and I tested each they showed 1.44 volts

Here's what it looks like on max now :sigh:

Yes that led is lit up JUST!!






beam shot on max :green:






So ok I thought I'd give it the benefit of doubt and gave it new batteries each showed 1.5 volts

strange thing it lit up to about 12 lumen's or so





beam shot 3 feet from wall 






Funny thing is all functions work as they should it's only the power that's down 

I have emailed maglite and await their response,sad really as I really like this light.

Ah well I guess I'll get a replacement eventually, I hope :thinking:


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 20, 2010)

Huh, that is very strange...looks like the circuitry is out of whack. I wonder if you could try batteries that are almost dead so that the boost circuit would be used (or use two lithium EA92/L92 AAA and a paper clip)?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 20, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Huh, that is very strange...looks like the circuitry is out of whack. I wonder if you could try batteries that are almost dead so that the boost circuit would be used (or use two lithium EA92/L92 AAA and a paper clip)?



I don't have any EA92/L92 AAA's but I'll try the dead batteries I must have some somewhere :thinking:


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 20, 2010)

See if you can get some that are around 1.0V to 1.2V. Also, I wonder if only 2AAA's are being used to power the light due to some problem with the battery carrier? While unlikely due to the robustness of the battery carrier, there might be something loose in there.


----------



## hals1 (Mar 20, 2010)

I was in the Home Depot in Cheyenne WY today and they had a bunch of XL100s in the regular flashlight section. I don't remember the exact price, but is was right at $40. Looks like it is a regularly stocked item.


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 21, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Huh, that is very strange...looks like the circuitry is out of whack. I wonder if you could try batteries that are almost dead so that the boost circuit would be used (or use two lithium EA92/L92 AAA and a paper clip)?



Does the XL100 literature mention the existence of a boost circuit?


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 21, 2010)

It mentions being regulated (Intelligent Power Source Management is what they call it, I think), and it was mentioned here that the 3D LED module was buck/boost, so that's what I assumed. I don't have any way to verify though.


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2010)

For all you know, Intelligent Power Source Management could mean a simple PWM circuit... It is simply marketing speak. I look forward to runtime graphs...


----------



## TranquillityBase (Mar 21, 2010)

carrot said:


> For all you know, Intelligent Power Source Management could mean a simple PWM circuit... It is simply marketing speak. I look forward to runtime graphs...


Kind of like "*Super S bin*"

I think you hit the nail on the head with "marketing speak"


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 22, 2010)

[edit] I'll take Robins advice(below) and wait awhile.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 22, 2010)

Give them a couple days, they usually take 24-48 hours, or two business days, to respond.


----------



## TJx (Mar 22, 2010)

hals1 said:


> I was in the Home Depot in Cheyenne WY today and they had a bunch of XL100s in the regular flashlight section. I don't remember the exact price, but is was right at $40. Looks like it is a regularly stocked item.



$39.97 at my local HD, I picked one up a few hours ago. 
This UI in a G2Z w/ a Malkoff drop-in would be awesome.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 24, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Give them a couple days, they usually take 24-48 hours, or two business days, to respond.



You were spot on Robin :thumbsup:Maglite have responded and restored my faith in them I will be getting a new one via a UK distributor shortly,thanks Maglite :twothumbs


----------



## RedSquirrel (Mar 26, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> You were spot on Robin :thumbsup:Maglite have responded and restored my faith in them I will be getting a new one via a UK distributor shortly,thanks Maglite :twothumbs


 Hi! Did they mention which UK distributor as I'm in the UK and reallllly want one!!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 26, 2010)

RandomOtter said:


> Hi! Did they mention which UK distributor as I'm in the UK and reallllly want one!!




Yes they did BURTON MCCALL but they distribute I don't think they sell :shrug:


----------



## RedSquirrel (Mar 26, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> Yes they did BURTON MCCALL but they distribute I don't think they sell :shrug:


Thank you very much!

I sent them an email however I will probably not get a response until Monday so I will let you know when/if I hear back from them!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 26, 2010)

RandomOtter said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I sent them an email however I will probably not get a response until Monday so I will let you know when/if I hear back from them!




These guys have them listed but again no stock it seems like that the UK over

http://www.torchesandbatteries.co.uk/products/Maglite-XL100-Led-Torch.html


----------



## RedSquirrel (Mar 26, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> These guys have them listed but again no stock it seems like that the UK over
> 
> http://www.torchesandbatteries.co.uk/products/Maglite-XL100-Led-Torch.html


Thanks! I will keep an eye on that site for any stock updates.

I asked that distibutor that you kindly provided if they would be able to wholesale supply to me as I would be willing to buy a large number to resell on eBay etc while hopefully offering the best price to all. I would probably only be able to buy between 500 and 1000 at the moment dependant on the wholesale unit price so they will likely have larger customers to supply to first but I will keep you updated!


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmm...the image on that site... 

http://www.torchesandbatteries.co.uk/productimage.php?product_id=633


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 26, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Hmm...the image on that site...



Yeah LOL it's a beaut


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Apr 5, 2010)

carrot said:


> For all you know, Intelligent Power Source Management could mean a simple PWM circuit... It is simply marketing speak. I look forward to runtime graphs...


Here you are:

With 3 AAA Alkaline batteries, time in hours:






Detailed view of the first 35 minutes:




After 8 minutes the flashlight starts to regulate down in small steps.


With 3 AAA Eneloops:





The first 35 minutes with 3 AAA Eneloops.




The stepping down begins after approx. 16 minutes.

1:30h after start the brightness begins to drop faster and soon is lower than with alkaline batteries after the same time.





PWM at approx 240Hz.




Only *one* flashlight moved fast in front of the camera:


----------



## LeifUK (Apr 5, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> These guys have them listed but again no stock it seems like that the UK over
> 
> http://www.torchesandbatteries.co.uk/products/Maglite-XL100-Led-Torch.html



Shoot, that is expensive!


----------



## LeifUK (Apr 5, 2010)

They weren't lying when they said 5 hours 15 minutes runtime on alkalines. Assuming the ISO criteria that is, whereby runtime is measured as the time to 10%. But in the real world, the runtime is more like 45 minutes on alkalines and 1 hour 40 minutes on NiMH cells. Runtime and output are no better than a Quark Mini (or one of the lookalikes), but it is bigger, and requires 3 cells in a caddy.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Tohuwabohu I was wondering if you have runtime test for the minimum setting? This is all I am interested in.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 16, 2010)

A runtime test on the low setting could take a while since it's rated for 201 hours. 

Not sure what the test criteria would be for the low setting though...it would start off at less than 10%. :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2010)

Found this light at a ****'s Sporting Goods store. They were selling it above retail. :sick2:

I was surprised as to how big it is! Despite some great pics in this thread, the light seems bigger & thicker in person.


----------



## Robin24k (May 3, 2010)

Got a new multimeter...here are some numbers for high mode:

Maglite XL100 Alkaline
4.35V 0.561A
4.68V 0.558A

Maglite XL100 NiMH
4.02V 0.560A

Maglite XL100 EA92 Lithium
4.87V 0.558A

Maglite 3D LED Alkaline
4.45V 0.587A
4.78V 0.556A

Maglite 3D LED NiMH
4.27V 0.654A

Maglite 2AA LED Alkaline
3.21V 0.472A

Maglite 2AA LED EA91 Lithium
3.46V 0.532A
3.50V 0.520A

Maglite 2AA LED NiMH
2.86V 0.480A


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the results Robin.

This means that it is perfectly safe to use Energizer Lithiums in this light, since it actually runs at a lower current with them, right?


----------



## Robin24k (May 3, 2010)

Yup, the regulation is buck circuitry, so the extra voltage won't hurt the light. That being said, since NiMH voltage is lower, I would expect them to be more efficient. I haven't noticed any difference in brightness between NiMH and EA92, although both are brighter than alkaline.


----------



## ncka1234 (May 4, 2010)

Nice break down Robin...


----------



## Frk13 (May 28, 2010)

Robin24k, I sax that you have MagLite xl100 and 3D Led, which is the most powerfull (witch can illuminate further) between them ?

Sorry for my bad english, François


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 12, 2010)

Not sure how I missed your post...sorry about the delay. The 3D is brighter and also throws farther. However, it's a much larger light. With NiMH rechargeables, the XL100 is almost on par with the 3D.

And onto the reason for bumping this thread...new pics!  Finally got a grey XL100.


----------



## funkychateau (Sep 28, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> Awesome review......very nice looking light indeed. But why the 3AAA format though.


 
Probably so that a simple (cheaper) buck-only regulator could be used.


----------



## sleslie1802 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful review. I think I will look for another light. I was looking at purchasing this one but thanks to your review I see that it's really not what I am looking for.


----------



## beninjakarta (Oct 28, 2010)

Now that is what you call a useful review :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 2, 2011)

Tohuwabohu said:


> Here you are:
> 
> With 3 AAA Alkaline batteries, time in hours:
> 
> ...



I was thinking about picking up a xl50 tonight.......but thank God I saw this runtime graph.....That sucks!


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 2, 2011)

That's not a runtime graph, it's current vs. time.

Actually, since it doesn't include voltage, I'm not sure if it is even meaningful at all...


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 2, 2011)

would an output vs time be much different......there also seems to be some reports that there is a noticable difference in output in less than 1 hour time


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not sure, but with alkaline batteries, output does drop with time. It's much better with NiMH though.

I might be able to make a runtime graph of the XL50 and XL200 soon...I'll post once I have results.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 2, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> I'm not sure, but with alkaline batteries, output does drop with time. It's much better with NiMH though.
> 
> I might be able to make a runtime graph of the XL50 and XL200 soon...I'll post once I have results.



almost everything runs better with NIMH......Thats the problem!!!....with all the HIGHER POWERED flashlights on the market, only a few run well on Alkaline

I LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR RUNTIME GRAPH!


----------



## sladee (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Just thought I would ask what type of Novatac clip is used in the post by Titan on page 4, with his awesome picture of his XL. I was just wondering what that clip applies to, which flashlight, etc. That is the only thing that I find to be lacking on my XL-100 and -200...I currently carry one for when I work on call on the ambulance, and I'm always checking to see if it's fallen out of a pocket.

Hope to hear back, thanks!


----------

